# INBREEDING P'S



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT INBREEDING COULD TAKE COLOR AWAY OR HAVE EFFECTS ON SIZE AND SPEED OF GROWTH????? MY ADVICE WOULD BE TO BUY THEM ALL FROM DIFFERENT BREEDINGS IF YOU CAN. WILL THIS HELP?


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if im not mistaken it is very unlikely that your pygos will interbreed with each other. There are just too many differences in behavior and growth patterns for them to be able to do so. BTW has this ever happened to anyone? Be interesting to see some pics of offspring.

Trigga


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Almost anything could happen with imbreeding.They will imbreed worst thingsthat can happen Is you will have a unhealthy fish,With no genetic deversity.


----------

